# Sore Teats



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

This is kind of hard to explain, but here goes.....
I have a doe with 2 kids 1 month old. I hand milk her in the mornings. The kids are on her the rest of the day nursing. The doe, Ruby, I noticed yesterday as I was starting to milk, her teats were crusty and dry. And when I started milking her I noticed that there was blood seeping off her teats on the sides where I have to squeeze. She obviously doesn't like me to milk her because it is sore. It's like little pin holes that the milk is seeping out from. I've never seen this before. I am wondering what to do. What can I treat sore teats with that will not be bad for the babies.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Coconut oil should help


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree with coconut oil. I also do beeswax, olive oil, and various essential oils. 

Check and see if the kids' teeth are sharp. Might have to file them down some.


----------



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks, I've heard coconut oil, peppermint EO, lavender.....I have all those EO's since I make soap. Really.....file down the babies teeth? I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to tackle that. Another one of my does has some scabs on hers.....geez....WTH? I haven't had these issues in the past. I had to put her on the milkstand to allow the babies to nurse. Felt bad for her, but the babies gotta eat!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, yes, get a very fine soft file and feel inside the kid mouth, if the teeth are sharp, you will know and only file lightly in that sharp area a few times, just to get that sharpness off there, so it doesn't cut into mamma. Don't file too much, just getting the sharp off there, doesn't take much. They scream and hate it, but it doesn't hurt them.

Maybe you have soremouth going through your herd, any sores on their mouths?


----------

